
Ask HN: Where can I find pornography that is in the public domain? - raceconditioner
It seems kind of unlikely, but is there a website where people submit pornography that is in the public domain?
======
Turing_Machine
[https://copyright.cornell.edu/publicdomain](https://copyright.cornell.edu/publicdomain)

It's complicated.

I would guess that there is an awful lot of vintage porn out there that was
published without a proper notice, registration, and/or renewal of the
copyright (because people were often put in jail for producing porn back in
those days, it was highly unlikely that they would register the copyright).

Modern works don't require notice or registration to be protected, but the
rules were different in the past.

This is U.S. law. Laws in other countries differ considerably.

------
ansgri
Where the CC-BY (lots on Flickr) or Unsplash license is really not sufficient?

~~~
raceconditioner
Yeah, I've been using Flickr for my project but I was just curious if
something else in the public domain existed. Also, does Unsplash accept
pornography? I couldn't really find anything on there.

~~~
ansgri
Sorry, I misread as “photography” in general.

------
tshanmu
This may be the thing one would build in lockdown..

------
buraksarica
If you need it for research purposes, there are NSFW datasets out there. Just
google it.

------
Jugurtha
Does it have to be _public domain_? Maybe you could get in touch with adult
entertainment organizations, explain your project, and ask for the data.

Beware a Tres Comas bottle on the delete key.

------
Glyptodon
If you specifically look for 19th century stuff you can find articles with
references and it'll be public domain. But I kind of doubt that's what you're
looking for.

------
jaakl
Is it you, RMS?

~~~
mtk0
still laughing :-).

------
downerending
Guess Rule 34 really is true.

------
thyselius
Pleeeease tell us why you want that

~~~
synthc
It's the only thing that turns him on.

------
masonic
Most pornography is in the pubic domain.

------
Giorgi
Aint any amateur porn public domain though?

~~~
jadell
Not unless it's released. Anything anyone creates is automatically under
copyright whether they declare it or not. Of course, most people making
amateur porn probably won't defend their copyright in court, which is de facto
the same thing.

------
NotSammyHagar
If people post their own pictures without a copyright notice, are they by
default in the public domain? There are plenty of places people post porn. A
friend told me see reddit.com/r/ <there are many nsfw websites there>. Just
google it. Unlike many other places, in gone wild at least people are
generally posting their own stuff. It's kind of an amazing concept, that there
are apparently hundreds of thousands of people over time that are willing to
post pics of themselves naked.

~~~
detaro
> _If people post their own pictures without a copyright notice, are they by
> default in the public domain?_

No.

~~~
JuanTono
Interesting... In that situation how is the licence determined? According to
the platform policy?

